# HELP-ONTARIO DRIVE IN CAMP NEEDED



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm reasonable confident as well that you can drive to Cammeron Lake as well and you have to go through Oba to get there.


----------



## Namegosikaa (Dec 31, 2017)

There is a camp on the oba river at the end of the road south of Hearst, there's some rapids in between that camp and Oba lake. As far as I know it's a fly in lake now with charters out of hawk junction. You are also way over 7 hours to get to the oba camp if you have to loop around, if that distance is ok you can drive to Geraldton or Nakina as well


----------



## wally28 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been to Cameron several times via the train to a bit N of Oba, marker 247 getting off at the Matawichawan and then float to cameron. After the train quit, we drove to Hornpayne and then bush roads to Oba. Now, I have been told that the bush roads are not good so drive to Hearst and south to Oba is the only drive to.


----------



## Randle (Nov 6, 2000)

Sounds like it has gotten complicated to get to what used to be an easy trip. Drive to Hawks and then a very pleasant train ride that stopped right at the edge of the lake. I have to imagine this has affected camps financially in that area. The Tatnall camp was a great place for our family a few years back. I have to imagine flying in would be very expensive.


----------



## Namegosikaa (Dec 31, 2017)

One camp on oba is currently for sale, the fly in rate now is around 800.


----------

